# Just sharing pics of my cheeseburger fatty.



## luce (Feb 8, 2016)

It was delicious.













20160206_210010.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160206_221631.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160207_194806.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160207_201327.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## four20 (Feb 9, 2016)

Just roll me up in a sheet of bacon. Smoke me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice job, Luce!!

Looks delicious!








Al


----------

